# CC's % of stock



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Folks
I just started down the slippery slope.
Just curious what % of your stock is CC's vs NC's.
I don't know if it is the newness, but I have lost interest in many NC's
I can't imagine loosing interest in my Padron's or Perdomo's.
Just thinking out loud....
Alan
Semper-Fi


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Good question. Mine is about 90/10 right now in favor of CC's. The Nc's I tend to like are rather $$$ compared to the CC's I like. IMO there is just better and more rounded flavors in the CC's I smoke than most NC's out there. I am a fan of Nicaraguan tobacco, but the stuff from Cuba really pleases me more.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

My NCs are exactly 0.4% (I have kept only 6 which were gifted to me).
The rest are the good stuff.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I am about 50-50 between NC's and CC's in my collection. I like em both but if I had my choice, I could smoke CC's forever.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

To lazy to calculate percent but 1600ish cc vs 3 opus x


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

K Baz said:


> To lazy to calculate percent but 1600ish cc vs 3 opus x


Damn.....wish I was your neighbor :scared:


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

80% nc


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

asmartbull said:


> Damn.....wish I was your neighbor :scared:


I would happily trade smokes for neighbours that cared about cigars.

When your smoking season is maybe 6 months long and no one within 60 miles of you smokes cigars its easy to buy more then you smoke.

Its sader then it sounds.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

mine about 90 CC/10 NC


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Never thought about it but my calculator shows its .00114286% of my collection is currently NC.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

75% cc, 25% nc


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

99% NC


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

70% NC and 30% CC.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

K Baz said:


> I would happily trade smokes for neighbours that cared about cigars.
> 
> When your smoking season is maybe 6 months long and no one within 60 miles of you smokes cigars its easy to buy more then you smoke.
> 
> Its sader then it sounds.


PM me if you're ever heading to Ottawa!

I'm about 90% CC 9% NC & 1% other..... :w


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

Right now I'm sitting at about 75% - 25% in favor of the NC's, but I just ordered me some CC's and hopefully gonna turn it 70% - 30% in favor of the CC's


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

I don't know what ridiculous percentage it would be, but I have two Vinotemp 28s full of Habanos and one 200-count desktop half-full of non-Cubans.


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

100% percent NC
Dont know where to get a CC, without taking a long ride.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

I dont have any CCs they are not allowed in the USA. LOL


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

jessejava187 said:


> I dont have any CCs they are not allowed in the USA. LOL


That's no excuse!

I live in the U.S. and own many hundreds of them . Don't hold yourself back


----------



## Trex (Jul 29, 2009)

100% nc

someday i will have one, hopeful before i die:ballchain:


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Only about 10% CC here.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 16, 2008)

Almost 50% cc... I buy fewer nc's than I used to, but still think some of the best cigars are nc.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

8% CC, but I smoke about 99.9% NCs.


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

I have about 15% CC's. I enjoy the CC's but there are just so many more non CC's out there to try! (Also note I am a sucker for pretty bands which may be why I have so many NC's)


----------



## BigRonS (Apr 5, 2008)

i dont own a NC


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Unfortunately my NC's are about 80% while my CC's are 20. I wish it were the opposite as I love Cuban Cigars but only get them when I travel and I need all of the incentive I can get to travel. Part of the perks.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

100% cuban.

derrek :smoke2:


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Would love to have many more but right now it is <10%.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

10% CC's 

I'm working hard to lower this by smoking. Then I will work on increasing it by buying.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

100% NC. Hoping to adjust the ratio a tad.


----------



## maverickdrinker (Dec 23, 2008)

97% cuban for me with an overweight position in cohibas and montecristos


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

maverickdrinker said:


> 97% cuban for me with an overweight position in cohibas and montecristos


Yes we know you are a Cohiba Hoe! :smoke2:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I would say 35% CC, 65% NC.


----------



## maverickdrinker (Dec 23, 2008)

SmoknTaz said:


> Yes we know you are a Cohiba Hoe! :smoke2:


Can't help myself. They keep calling my name.....:smoke2:


----------



## bartolomeo (Aug 14, 2009)

My CC is about 90-95%

Bart


----------

